# Ganache?How much to make?



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Again,

This time I need to know how much ganache glaze I need to make for a 9 inch round cheese cake. I need to keep the left overs to a minimum so I don’t go and make a pig out of myself by eating the stuff.

Kelley


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

if you are just putting it on the top, i would do 4oz choc, and 4oz cream . bring cream to boil, pour over choc. let it cool to the desired consistancy. hopefully you wont have too much left over. if you do... cool the ganache so you can roll it into truffles. roll them in cocoa powder and serve with the cheesecake.


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Why thank you very much, your a peach. I should have thought of that myself. One question that I do have is that when I was looking online to see what the ratio was between chocolate and cream the article said that I should use one part cream to three parts chocolate. Ganache Recipe & Photo - Joyofbaking.com


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i always use 1:1 . if you wanna try the 1:3 go ahead and let me know how its turns out.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

The more chocolate the "harder" the result.

Is the result going to be completely glazed top to bottom or just on top? Another nice effect (like with an orange cheesecake) would be to drizzle melted chocolate randomly over the cake. Saves on waste (or waist if you end up eating the leftovers... )

april


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

1:3 is way too much. Use 1:1 for this application.


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

I use the joy of baking ganache recipe all the time now. Most of the ganache recipes I had tried in the past were too thick, to strong tasting, and worst of all, sometimes crack. 

I've had great success since I switched to the Joy of baking recipe.. I also add a tablespoon of clear corn syrup to the recipe for shine. Just a little hint I learned from a newspaper article on ganache..

Here's an example for you. This ganache, (the joy of baking one) goes on so much smoother than any other recipes I've tried, I love it.. Its very tasty too!


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for your wonderful and much appreciated advice. 

Joyful: Your cake is beautiful. The birthday people must have been very pleased.:bounce:


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

joyful ,your cake looks delish... nice writing.


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

That's a great looking cake! Do you have any tips on getting the coating so smooth? I've tried several ganaches but I always end up having to coax or smooth with a spatula somewhere and it leaves marks. Any tips?


----------



## newbiechef (Dec 12, 2006)

i think if you kept the 1:1 ratio, but used it while it was still hot, or if it isnt warm enough, warm it us using a double boiler. i think that should work ok, pour is over the top and it should drain down off the sides, like on a draining wrack. good luck


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi shaloop
I pour my ganache while its still pretty warm. I've found that if you let it sit very long it won't go on as smooth..
I also use a spatula if needed but only once over. If you try going over what you've already done it messes up the finish..

This is how I do my ganache.
I have my cake on a cake board to fit.. That way theres nothing to stop the ganache as it flows over the sides.. I place the cake on an upturned bowl which is sitting on a large cookie sheet. The cookie sheet is lined with parchment so I can collect the extra ganache that has dripped off the cake..

I usually put my cake in the fridge to cool up the icing.. About an hour beforehand.. That way I don't have to worry about the warm ganache messing up the icing..
I just start pouring the whole pot of ganache over the cake. Start in the middle and pour it all out.. It usually goes on everywhere I want, but once in a while might need a little coaxing.. Thats when I'll use my spatula..

When my ganache is set up nicely, then I move the whole thing onto a larger cake board.. 

Thats about it.. Hope this helps!


----------

